

Leadership Lessons From Lego - dsr12
http://www.forbes.com/sites/johnkotter/2013/09/24/leadership-lessons-from-lego/

======
wslh
Weird, what I learnt from playing with Lego since I was 5 years old is
completely different:

#1: Following Lego instructions is trivial and I don't find it challenging. I
buy Lego sets just to have more pieces for creating new things.

#2 I agree that you need to solve building issues with the "few" pieces you
have but the difference is that usually you have many construction
alternatives. In general logic puzzles are more restrictive.

#3: Re #1: it's trivial to build Lego sets with the instructions and I don't
have any special skills to be able to do it.

#4: I love to play Lego alone. If I am playing with other people (children
specifically) I try to help them with their own projects.

#5: The final product depends on the Lego set.

